# Cory with fluffy mass on tail fin



## Mschult13 (Sep 18, 2021)

I was hoping someone could help identify this issue so that I may treat the Cory.
125 gallon tank. Heavy plant load. Only fish with issue. Attempted ich-x treatment three times to no fix. Thanks in advance


----------



## Bettabreeder (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi!
I can't be sure what is the problem. Can you please take a picture of the fish from the side.
Thanks!


----------



## inkmaker (Jun 10, 2009)

Mschult13 said:


> I was hoping someone could help identify this issue so that I may treat the Cory.
> 125 gallon tank. Heavy plant load. Only fish with issue. Attempted ich-x treatment three times to no fix. Thanks in advance
> View attachment 31782


It looks like a pH water chemistry problem. Change 50+% of their water.


----------

